

EtherPad: Edit Stories Across Computers - ekianjo
http://pandoralive.info/?p=2650

======
midas007
This is really, really old. Google bought it and incorporated it into Google
Docs.

The best fork is Pirate Pad, because it has pirates of course. : )

[http://piratepad.net/front-page/](http://piratepad.net/front-page/)

~~~
Maakuth
It was an YC company by the way.

EtherPad is among my favourite online collaboration tools. I guess no
authentication and plain enough user interface make it a low-threshold choice
for all sorts of short term collaboration efforts. I've used it to plan
bachelor parties and such.

~~~
midas007
IIRC, AppJet and Meteor folks.

------
skmurphy
Another good alternative is PrimaryPad:
[http://www.primarypad.com](http://www.primarypad.com)

~~~
ekianjo
It seems like the very same thing repackaged to make money off of it with a
premium plan, by adding a few features.

~~~
skmurphy
I am just a customer happy to pay $50 year to have a supported version with a
few key features that make it much more useful: private custom domains and
private pages to name two.

Their focus is K12 education so I am not sure how much the repackaging was
driven by trying to make money but if you are bothered by their motives please
don't buy from them.

